# Check this pig killing out



## blong (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats a shooting son of a gun !!!


----------



## Jim P (Jul 26, 2011)

A bunch of waisted meat, but what a gun


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 26, 2011)

That's one deadeye door gunner there!


----------



## scout8140 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 26, 2011)

He needs an M-60 machinegun and a 2000 round door box. None of them would get away!


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 26, 2011)

I want that guy on my side for the paintball match.


----------



## weekender (Jul 27, 2011)

I just want to make sure he IS on my side.... that's putting it on em


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 27, 2011)

wow.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 27, 2011)

tetgunner said:


> He needs an M-60 machinegun and a 2000 round door box. None of them would get away!



 I didn't see many that were fired on that got away...his results may drop...hate for him to hit a rotor



fishndinty said:


> I want that guy on my side for the paintball match.


woods ball or bunker ball?...might be able to get him in woods ball


----------



## golffreak (Jul 27, 2011)

Those little jokers can flat out run!


----------



## captainhook (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice shooting for sure.


----------



## Curtis (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, that will get your adrenaline going.  Quite the shooter.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice job if you can get it.  That would never get old.


----------



## Cadcom (Jul 28, 2011)

I bet he loves the smell of Napalm in the morning!


----------



## DaveGPhd (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweeeeet, the gun with the drum on it is BAD.  Not a gun fanatic so could someone tell me what they are shooting.  I MUST HAVE ONE WITH A DRUM on it.


----------



## Y.T. (Jul 28, 2011)

Now THAT looks like fun!


----------



## sniper1 (Jul 28, 2011)

heard there is legislation in Texas for this to become a guided hunt option...


----------



## sgtstinky (Jul 30, 2011)

Single shot kills and I'd be wondering how many he took before they were abel to get the video, but those follow up shots with kills made me a believer. That is not easy, those are some very accomplished marksmen for sure.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Aug 1, 2011)

That's cool............I wanna play!!!


----------



## hogman1 (Aug 1, 2011)

ten stars must see of the year right there!


----------



## 348 Win (Aug 5, 2011)

I am game. Where do I sign up?


----------



## calebroad (Aug 5, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Those little jokers can flat out run!



They sure can


----------



## mike bell (Aug 6, 2011)

how does he shoot them little ones........

Easy.  He just dont lead them as much....


----------



## Backlasher82 (Aug 7, 2011)

mike bell said:


> how does he shoot them little ones........
> 
> Easy.  He just dont lead them as much....



Kinda reminded me of that scene from FMJ too. "Get some, get some!"


----------



## snook24 (Aug 7, 2011)

thats awesome!


----------



## huntmore (Aug 7, 2011)

looks like an item for a bucket list to me!!!


----------



## DawgMedic (Aug 8, 2011)

and I thought hunting off a 4 wheeler was fun!!!!!


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Aug 8, 2011)

We need him and a few others down on the border!! Hahahah!!!


----------



## snookman (Aug 8, 2011)

Take that " animal rights activists'!!!!  I love it!


----------



## 2789britt (Aug 8, 2011)

i smell bacon for years to come me need a bigger freezer


----------

